# Westcoast Ambulance LA city



## MKwolek (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay first post, but I do have two questions:

One, does anyone know if WestCoast Ambulance does 911 calls in the city of Los Angeles?

Two, can I get an LA DOT to be an attendant in LA even though I have a DUI?


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 15, 2012)

no and no only LAFD does 911 in La City, slim to none chance on the DUI. had a friend who wouldn't get one because he had a minor in possession when he was 18.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 15, 2012)

Your in s bad spot man. Sorry. What he said ^


----------



## Metro EMS News (Oct 6, 2012)

Question #1: NO
WestCoast, as well as all private Los Angeles-area ambulance services provide non-emergency transportation. No private ambulance company provides 911 calls for the City of Los Angeles. This responsibility to delegated to the Los Angeles (City) Fire Department. 
Only the following companies (through exclusive Los Angeles County contracts) conduct 911 calls in select portions of the Los Angeles County: 
American Medical Response of Southern California
Schaefer Ambulance Service
Westmed/McCormick Ambulance Service
Care Ambulance Service
*There is also a select/few companies that conduct 911 calls in select incorporated cities within Los Angeles County. Some of these cities include Santa Monica and Torrance. There may be other cities that I have omitted.

Question #2: NO
The Los Angeles (City) Department of Transportation, regulates private ambulance driver and attendant permits. In the application, question #13 asks, "Have you ever been convicted ("conviction" and "convicted" mean the final judgment or finding of guilty, a plea of guilty or nolo contendere) of any crime (infraction, misdemeanor or felony) other than a minor traffic violation? Drunk driving, driving under the influence, reckless driving and hit and run driving convictions are not minor traffic violations.
*Additionally, the DOT makes you bring in a recent DMV H-6 printout. This is a complete driving history record.


----------

